# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Knie klachten

## tangojazz

twee weken geleden plotseling onder het lopen een knik in mijn linker knie. Kon gelijk niet meer lopen. Blijft een pijnlijke knie. Foto's gemaakt lichte vorm van artritis. Verder niets te zien. Of ik snel of langzaam loop het maakt niet uit zodra mijn spieren warm worden dan wordt de pijn ook minder

----------


## Sefi

Misschien een triggerpoint probleem.
Meer info: http://www.triggerpointboek.nl

----------


## zimonzlot

Kan het zijn dat je het lopen te snel hebt opgebouwd en dat daardoor een lichte vorm van artritis (gewrichtsontsteking) is ontstaan? Hoe staat het met de kracht in je bovenbenen en je looptechniek? Ook allemaal factoren die belangrijk zijn bij het voorkomen van blessures.

----------


## zimonzlot

een bezoekje aan de fysio kan ook nooit kwaad. Die weten vaak meer over het bewegingsapparaat dan huisartsen.

----------

